# Godwinson disappearance unraveled!



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Sep 18, 2021)

For those who simp for the 300+ pounds bully parasite or those who simp for the retarded Jewish Nazi larper, this thread is not about their lesbian drama. This thread is about the disappearance of the kino provider, the one who made the gunt subforum possible, our king Godwinson.

Guntlemen, it seems we have been gaslighted for months! In multiple streams the fat Canadian retard has referred in kind terms about Godwinson, wondering when will he come back. Claiming that he left us because he had to focus on his real life, as the COVID restrictions soften. Which meant he had no time left to give us more kino and nectar. And most of us bought it...




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Was PPP's ego the reason why our king left? Did Godwinson learn about PPP's abusive lesbian relationship with Surfer? Did PPP dare to rise his hand against our King?

Well, we might have just received a sign from our missing king! A short video some people attribute to him. Published hours after Surfer first stream commenting on his lesbian fight. Coincidence? What could be the esoteric message behind this video?




Your browser is not able to display this video.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFptoRzD20c
Maybe for our king to comeback, a new gunted sacrifice is needed for the corn gods! Until then, the best we will have is this gay ass imitation, a jester who thinks of himself a king.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://archive.fo/h1f3L
*WE GOT A LAST MINUTE EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW!!!*


----------



## veri (Sep 18, 2021)

video attributed to godwinson sounds like older clips spliced together. i don't think it's him but i can't think of what it would mean.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Sep 18, 2021)

Did Godwinson get a job and gf? Did he manage to kick that Nectar monkey from his back. 

Or is he being kept in a sex dungeon, location unknown, drugged to compliancy, the carnal plaything bitch puppy of the ginger NEET?

the answers to these question will be answered next week, on the next episode of Soap.


----------



## not william stenchever (Sep 18, 2021)

One day he will step forth from the underworld and with a thunderous voice announce: "I am returned"


----------



## Marissa Moira (Sep 18, 2021)

not william stenchever said:


> One day he will step forth from the underworld and with a thunderous voice announce: "I am returned"


Well I hope whoever returned him got their refund.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Sep 18, 2021)

Good info but I don't believe surfer he's somehow more full of shit then PPP. Personally I think Godwinson was done after Ralph sex tape and nothing could've top that.


----------



## Cow Poly (Sep 18, 2021)

If you think nothing can top the sex tape then stay tuned ladies and guntlemen


----------



## Fools Idol (Sep 18, 2021)

Like tears in the rain, it all returns to nothing.


----------



## UncleTeddy (Sep 18, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> Good info but I don't believe surfer he's somehow more full of shit then PPP. Personally I think Godwinson was done after Ralph sex tape and nothing could've top that.


The logic in surfers series of events just doesn't add up. The timeline for the fight (spergout before the chaggot show) doesn't line up with his rumored retirement, it was known before then that Godwinson was planning to leave. If things were so bad during the fight, why would he even give us the farewell show, if he already wanted to leave? The return after that was in line with his philosophy of "tough love" in an attempt to straighten up Gahoole. I wouldn't be shocked if he came back to laugh at PPP and surfer some more in the same fashion. Surfer is just acting exactly as the bottom of a gay relationship would after a breakup like this. 

It's also possible that his schizo brain just isn't in touch with reality.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 18, 2021)

Oh God.
Today was my first exposure to PPP and I am glad it will be my LAST.
His "Oranged Cheeto Man betrayed me because he did not stand up for Jan 6th" was just too much.
His black pills are like his body- slimy and nasty.


----------



## vulg (Sep 18, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> Good info but I don't believe surfer he's somehow more full of shit then PPP. Personally I think Godwinson was done after Ralph sex tape and nothing could've top that.


I think these are the two sides to the breakup

Surfer claims Godwinson left _because _he got into a massive VC discord screaming match with PPP, and that this was triggered by their egos. This ruined their friendship and Godwinson hasn't been seen since.

PPP says this is bullshit, and the reason for the argument was _because _Godwinson wanted to quit the kino, not that the argument itself made him quit. They left on amicable terms but PPP felt abandoned and frustrated.


----------



## DonDaLemon (Sep 18, 2021)

vulg said:


> I think these are the two sides to the breakup
> 
> Surfer claims Godwinson left _because _he got into a massive VC discord screaming match with PPP, and that this was triggered by their egos. This ruined their friendship and Godwinson hasn't been seen since.
> 
> PPP says this is bullshit, and the reason for the argument was _because _Godwinson wanted to quit the kino, not that the argument itself made him quit. They left on amicable terms but PPP felt abandoned and frustrated.


I think this could be the truth. Surfer isn't even really lying he's just drunk all the time. Thinking that they fight and then break up vs they're fighting about the breakup is the same thing when you're sloshed. PPP should find a gator for his stream quick though. He can't carry a show by himself without showing his butthole.


----------



## n0mad (Sep 18, 2021)

Adam leaves, it's what he does, he'll be back.


----------



## Ragnarlodbrok (Sep 18, 2021)

vulg said:


> I think these are the two sides to the breakup
> 
> Surfer claims Godwinson left _because _he got into a massive VC discord screaming match with PPP, and that this was triggered by their egos. This ruined their friendship and Godwinson hasn't been seen since.
> 
> PPP says this is bullshit, and the reason for the argument was _because _Godwinson wanted to quit the kino, not that the argument itself made him quit. They left on amicable terms but PPP felt abandoned and frustrated.


Surfers has schizofrenia and aspergers and to top it off hes a salesman and a jew.
Theres a very slim chance that he could correctly interpret social interaction (as proven from stories of him) and if he did whos to say that he didn't lie about it. He talks all the time about the power of persuasion and how to convince people to think like he does.

Surfer views KF as evil and as the thing that turned PPP against him. Whos the only figure people in IBS circles loves more then PPP? Godwinson.


----------



## Absurdity (Sep 18, 2021)

Interesting lore! I was wondering why the partnership abruptly ended. It's definitely within the realm of possibility. The ill-timed sperg-fueled cop-out by Surfer could have been a misplaced attempt to check the big man's ego, which is in itself a noble objective. If anything, the rift with Godwinson might have forced the two of them to work on the core of their act and it did seem to work for awhile. PPP & Surfer proved they didn't need the slick production and and hype management of Godwinson which also meant this would free up Godwinson for more of his own solo content. I would love to see Adam return with a renewed focus on Ralphalfa, but he could easily branch out from that subject if he wanted to.

Surfer might have seen the signs for a minute, he just couldn't figure out a way to address it directly... but then he may have outgrown his own too. Either way, their separation is a decent gunt check to let them see how they'll fair without the other. I hope they both figure out a way to continue some sort of collaboration after reestablishing boundaries. No means no Ashton!


----------



## FujiWuji (Sep 18, 2021)

The third man returns.


----------



## Nig (Sep 19, 2021)

Godwinson is Ashton's little bitch.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Sep 19, 2021)

PPP raped and murdered Godwinson and dumped his corpse in a ditch.


----------



## BruceyBoy (Sep 19, 2021)

There's an interesting parallel between godwinson leaving 3p and zidan ditching the Killstream.


----------



## vulg (Sep 19, 2021)

Sheryl Nome said:


> PPP raped and murdered Godwinson and dumped his corpse in a ditch.


it was behind an arby’s, I think it was circa 1997


BruceyBoy said:


> There's an interesting parallel between godwinson leaving 3p and zidan ditching the Killstream.


can’t wait until surfer goes through his metokur phase


----------



## American Bullfrog (Sep 19, 2021)

Honestly, Godwinson was the only bloodsport adjacent that I ever really liked. Everyone else has paled in comparison.

I hope he’s doing well whatever he is doing. Better there than here!


----------



## Mr.Downer (Sep 19, 2021)

I'm sure Godwinson has a normie life he needs to focus on, I remember it was mentioned somewhere that he's a teacher, it may have been a joke but I'll believe it, he's quite articulated and witty, perfect for teaching the youth. He's doing the smart thing by distancing himself away from this internet sphere of eceleb autism and if he stayed too long, it would only lead to his life being ruined in some way as evident from everyone else here in the IBS circle.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Sep 19, 2021)

Maybe @Trig.Point can give is his schizo takes on Adam working with Hope Not Hate.


----------



## plattschwanz (Sep 19, 2021)

Godwinson always made fun of internet cretins who waste their lives online, him sticking around for petty internet drama at age 25 would look kind of hypocritical at some point. The only deplorable part about this is the large amount of his videos from before 2018 that are now lost because no one bothered to archive them, that vid on NEET Louis was pretty good.


----------



## Guntkvd (Sep 19, 2021)

All good things come to an end. 
Ashtons to Ashtons, Gunts to Gunts.


----------



## Chantelle's TV (Sep 19, 2021)

"Look at this when I said I'm the only reason ppp gets viewers he calls me egotistical because it's actually HIM who has a massive ego and also one time godwinson made a joke about his ego and ppp blew up at him and godwinson got so sad and upset about it that he left the internet forever"

Am I missing something??? What the fuck??


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 19, 2021)

BruceyBoy said:


> There's an interesting parallel between godwinson leaving 3p and zidan ditching the Killstream.


Glad I wasn't the only one that made the connection.
Also depending on future arrangements, Surfer can be compared to either Janigaydur or Andy Tardski, or one of those detractors such as Lord Akira who turned into an ayelawg. 

If Surfer goes back, he's Tardski, a battered buttboy faggot.
If Surfer doesn't go back but they make things work and continue to do shows over the Internet, then he's PPP's janitorial schizoid Jew lizard. 
If Surfer stays where he is and does his own shit with jabs at PPP's gunt thrown in, he's pretty much an ayelawg. 

All this minus the calling the cops of course. None of those faggots ever called the cops on the Gunt.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Sep 19, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one that made the connection.
> Also depending on future arrangements, Surfer can be compared to either Janigaydur or Andy Tardski, or one of those detractors such as Lord Akira who turned into an ayelawg.
> 
> If Surfer goes back, he's Tardski, a battered buttboy faggot.
> ...


Or he just walk away. Or is it too hopeful?


----------



## Fully Eshay Skits Bruh v2 (Sep 19, 2021)

There's light at the end said:


> Or he just walk away. Or is it too hopeful?


After what he said about being the reason why people watch the live streams and videos, I doubt he is going to walk away with that high of an ego.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Sep 19, 2021)

I still think Godwinson following Sargon while he goes around the block a couple of times because he is waiting for more people to show up to his event is one of the better things to come out of the entire IBS saga. 

A lot of his solo content was enjoyable and there were some great moments from the Faith saga, but then it started to just become "kayfabe" (it seems when he started doing more and more stuff with PPP), and that is when it stopped being interesting at all to me. 

At the same time the whole deleting streams/his twitter thing is fucking stupid. If he doesn't want his content to be public then he shouldn't make it public but putting it out to delete it because it got one views too many is fucking stupid.  

If he comes back, cool, if not, that's cool too.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Sep 19, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> I still think Godwinson following Sargon while he goes around the block a couple of times because he is waiting for more people to show up to his event is one of the better things to come out of the entire IBS saga.
> 
> A lot of his solo content was enjoyable and there were some great moments from the Faith saga, but then it started to just become "kayfabe" (it seems when he started doing more and more stuff with PPP), and that is when it stopped being interesting at all to me.
> 
> ...


I choose to believe he deletes his content as a means to maintain its esoteric nature. So much Jahanic lore is lost to time.


----------



## TheSimpShow (Sep 19, 2021)

In all of my dealings with Godwinson, I've always found him to be quite genuine. All I can say is my interactions with him lead me to believe he's probably more interested in watching the happenings now, rather than making the content. If you see this dude, the invitation to reach me on discord again is always there, just to shoot the shit anytime.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Sep 19, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> I choose to believe he deletes his content as a means to maintain its esoteric nature. So much Jahanic lore is lost to time.


I wish Godwinson talked about some /brit/posters like Ribena or Mark Harding, that would be perfect. I think he was just interested in the inferior and gay /britpol/ but a man can dream.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Sep 19, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> I wish Godwinson talked about some /brit/posters like Ribena or Mark Harding, that would be perfect. I think he was just interested in the inferior and gay /britpol/ but a man can dream.


The Anglo wignat civil war stream was pretty epic.


----------



## Ragnarlodbrok (Sep 19, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> The Anglo wignat civil war stream was pretty epic.


I was waiting for them to read the fucking manifesto. But they were like: "oh no you have to go to hemmys snoozefest of a show to see it."


----------



## Fools Idol (Sep 19, 2021)

Am I the only one that doesn't want to see the return of Godwinson? The guy has said pretty much everything he can about Ralph, Sargon or whoever the next big e-celeb grifter.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Sep 19, 2021)

Fools Idol said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't want to see the return of Godwinson? The guy has said pretty much everything he can about Ralph, Sargon or whoever the next big e-celeb grifter.


You know, "Fools Idol", your PFP reminds me of my mother. It's where I get my temper from! In all seriousness though, Godwinson, PPP, and Surfer did the best they could do. Don't blame human beings for being human in the face of an inhumane legal system and inhuman bureaucracy run by a senile emperor who think's he's wearing new clothes in the shower.



AltisticRight said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one that made the connection.
> Also depending on future arrangements, Surfer can be compared to either Janigaydur or Andy Tardski, or one of those detractors such as Lord Akira who turned into an ayelawg.
> 
> If Surfer goes back, he's Tardski, a battered buttboy faggot.
> ...


Sometimes certain lolcows deserve to be Alogged- like Kero The Wolf, no?


----------



## JustStopDude (Sep 19, 2021)

Smart people walk away from the internet.


----------



## vulg (Sep 19, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> Sometimes certain lolcows deserve to be Alogged- like Kero The Wolf, no?


I want something bad to happen to you but I'm not sure what


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Sep 20, 2021)

OUR PSYCHICS RECIEVED A MESSAGE FROM THE YEAR 40K! THE BUMBLEBEES ARE EVERYWHERE!!! CAN YOU SEE THEM?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B4eZlmrqIo




Arthur23
Why 23? We believe, we figured out the esoteric message behind this number thanks to a later piece of information



- When converted to text this reads: 7
- This video was published on the 16
- 16+7=23(edited)
Our King, the King of Kino and Nectar will be back on Sept 23 of the year of our Lord 2021


----------



## stupid frog (Sep 21, 2021)

godwinson is cute


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 21, 2021)

stupid frog said:


> godwinson is cute


He looks like a skinnier Vaush to be honest.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Sep 22, 2021)

As we get closer to the prophesied day, Sept 23 of the year of our Lord 2021. A new revelation has been bestowed upon us!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFptoRzD20c
IT IS GONE, NOT ONLY THE PROPHETIC VIDEO BUT A YEARS OLD CHANNEL!!!




This of course can only mean one thing, our king Godwinson is coming back to PURGE IT ALL!!!

PS: ALSO I CANNOT EDIT OR DELETE MY POSTS ANYMORE!!! ITS HAPPENING FOLKS!



AND NO MEN IN BLACK OR BROOM WILL STOP IT!


----------



## Cow Poly (Sep 23, 2021)

The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> As we get closer to the prophesied day, Sept 23 of the year of our Lord 2021. A new revelation has been bestowed upon us!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFptoRzD20c
> IT IS GONE, NOT ONLY THE PROPHETIC VIDEO BUT A YEARS OLD CHANNEL!!!
> View attachment 2560125
> ...


I'm so fucking mad on the Internet rn. FUCK YOU FUCKING FAGGETS!! Take yer Esoteric niggerism and get fucked.
100110111=311. Die in a fire plz


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Sep 23, 2021)

A remarkable event took place just the day before of the 23rd! 

For those uneducated in the ways of the Kino and Nectar; PPPs last stream  was just him running away in fear, cope after cope disguised in irony and fake laughter. A morbidly obese guy being forced to fully shut down from the internet and the catfish he is in love of, so he can build up his way to once again operate into society as a somewhat normal human. BUT THERE IS SO MUCH MORE!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtHOpimqdbk

PPP will be venturing into the wilderness (his brother's trailer) to submit to the Corns Gods. By accepting the sacrificial T-shirt and charity from the janny king, he has finally understood his position as a cow. 

And so he departs back to the starting point, with the expectation to finally fulfill his hero journey. Where he once brought shame to his family by flashing his starfish to the world to see, this time he will bring them the treasures he has accumulated through his long journey.

And life goes on, and just as PPP departs a new vessel full of promises rises...





Lets all remember the words of our king, Godwinson: 
*TSCHÜß*





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## do not select motorbus (Sep 23, 2021)

Godwinson has been dead for 2 weeks.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Sep 24, 2021)

Godwinson is back: https://twitter.com/_Godwinson/with_replies


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Sep 24, 2021)

HE IS BACK LADIES AND GUNTLEMAN, THE BOUNTY HUNTERS SHAPE SHIFTERS COULD NOT KEEP HIM AWAY

Like Jesus himself, Godwinson has returned back to this sphere as the prophecy predicted

Shall we see a new age in Kino? Only time will tell

Go forth and spread the good news



			https://twitter.com/_Godwinson/status/1441501591216005121
		












YWCHII

THE GOD HAS RETURNED THE BUMBLEBEES SHALL CONSUME ALL. THE PROPHECY THAT WAS FORETOLD HAS COME TO PASS.



			https://twitter.com/_Godwinson/status/1441552633622188038


----------



## Wonder Boy (Sep 26, 2021)

https://twitter.com/_Godwinson/status/1442130491797295108
		


so very glad to see this *king *back making his classic long-form content once again, i know i'm not alone in missing it

even though vaush is a hard target being a shamelessly grifting degen scumbag, it'll still be massively entertaining to see him being ripped a new one


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Oct 2, 2021)

Godwinson, The Emperor of Kino and Nectar has finally revealed himself to the alogs! This will be a summary of some notorious events that have taken place since then.

So far The Emperor of Kino and Nectar has manifested himself in twitter and discord (Adam_#0462), but has remained silent since a long while. Our psychics believe it takes all of the Emperor's concentration to produce his upcoming documentary on the Eceleb Grifter, Vaush The Pedo, which is been done while guiding the alogs to a golden age




Your browser is not able to display this video.




As a concequence of PPP and Surfer lesbian fight, The Emperor of Kino and Nectar has chosen two new sons to help him guide the alogs, Rudy Coleman and The Daiymo.
https://archive.fo/Gvrv3
https://archive.fo/wip/zvxvy

However an unexpected event took place. The Gunt took a massive shit in his pants while streaming, which caused a rift through time and space in this corner of the intenet! It almost caused The Emperor of Kino and Nectar to lose his concentration towards the Golden Age, this would have been devastating, as the Grift could have consumed most if not all the alogs.
Rudy Coleman and Surfer were mostly unaffected by the Guntening. And they have consistently produced content that goes in line with the teaching of The Emperor.

https://www.youtube.com/user/THEXBOXCRITIC/videos
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAV8Jf0nNXkxpsQu1bjLjig/videos

However PPP has been tempted by the grieft and some might say he has fallen into heresy!
Although he was supposed to be meditating in the wilderness trying to reach the Corn Gods. PPP tried to get himself invited to the side of one of the nastiest Eceleb Grifters, Rackets The Nose. But to his humilliation he was rejected and instead our local janny was chosen by the Grift. This caused PPP to seethe...

https://archive.fo/qXklS





Your browser is not able to display this video.




https://archive.fo/0Fn9i
https://archive.fo/WTiCN

As for the last of The Emperor's sons, The Daiymo. He is a heretic who has gone directly against The Emperor. He has made of the local janny his only master and true love, which is not only a heresy but totally korean. He is the most esoteric out of all of The Emperor's sons, clearly it was too much for him to handle...

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCW2pTk6t5Lpc2CZHqrIhJEQ/videos





Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




However, the source of his corruption seems to be different to the Grift, one could say opposite to it. Honor and bushido are terms he uses a lot, hieratic nonsense! His esoteric powers should not be underestimated. Somehow, he managed to reach his love through Rackets The Nose. It is not worth taking any risk, this new source of corruption should be dealt only with Exterminatus





Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




Very interesting behaviour, it seems like... *JOSHUA CONNOR MOON THE DAIYMO LOVES YOU*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2MuCLZ0neY


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 4, 2021)

The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> Godwinson, The Emperor of Kino and Nectar has finally revealed himself to the alogs! This will be a summary of some notorious events that have taken place since then.
> 
> So far The Emperor of Kino and Nectar has manifested himself in twitter and discord (Adam_#0462), but has remained silent since a long while. Our psychics believe it takes all of the Emperor's concentration to produce his upcoming documentary on the Eceleb Grifter, Vaush The Pedo, which is been done while guiding the alogs to a golden age
> View attachment 2591267
> ...











						Total War- Shogun 2 OST - formation
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Oct 9, 2021)

Due to the current state of the Kino and Nectar, the following data has been declassified for its public consumption by the High Spergs of Kino and Nectar.

"The PPP Heresy. 

A thousand years ago, PPP The Fat Canadian Retard and favorite son of Godwinson The Emperor of Kino and Nectar, was tempted by the Grift. After the destruction of two mighty avatars of the Grift, Sargon of Applebees and the abomination only known as The Gunt, by The Emperor of Kino and Nectar and his children; the Grift briefly shifted its interest towards the people of Kino and Nectar, as they could represent a major thread in the near future. 

This led to the tragic event known as The PPP Heresy. The Goddess of Grift Slaanesh tried to tempt PPP The Fat Canadian Retard with what he wanted the most and never had, a girlfriend. To achieve this, she used several avatars of discord trannies and catfishes, until one of them was finally successful as she embodied his ideal woman; PPP current discord girlfriend "snacks", a well-off wanna be artist feeder from Louisiana. 

After PPP The Fat Canadian Retard was sucessfully tempted by the avatar of Grift, snacks, what followed was unavoidable. Through enless discord calls, snacks whispered sweet nothings to PPP, which kept escalating, "you are so funny", "you are so well-spoken", "imagine if you get some money", "you are at least as funny as godwinson", "you at least are as talented as godwinson", "the time you invest on these shows deserves monetary compensation", "people will never take you seriously, if Godwinson keeps making fun of you in public", "you deserve Godwinson respect", "wouldn't be great to make low effort anime reviews for money?", "we should think about our future together", and so on... Endless whispers of the most heretic nature, while she kept feeding PPP The Fat Canadian Retard with endless boxes of junk food. 

On may 28th in the year of our Lord 2021, The PPP Heresy took place. After a successful sperg campaign against Chaggot The Pedo Autist by PPP The Fat Canadian Retard, the Grift had already fully taken over his mind. PPP The Fat Canadian Retard sperged at Godwinson The Emperor of Kino and Nectar in a discord voice channel, daring to demand his respect, because Godwinson The Emperor of Kino and Nectar had made fun of him as usual. 

The Emperor of Kino and Nectar contained his might against his most beloved son. But as a concequence of this, he was mortadly wounded. A living carcass of its former self, he now requires the constant sacrifice of spergs through the Kinodrome 2007 for sustenance. Even in his current state, his esoteric powers are still enough to guide the autists to a Golden Age. Without him, we would have been consumed by Grift long ago. 

Other than this, he is barely able to manifest himself from time to time in twitter and discord, a whisper of hope. As for PPP The Fat Canadian Retard, he was cursed, never ever to become a successful grifter as he so much desires, exiled into the wilderness  and fatter than The Gunt itself. To this day, he keeps following a path of heresy and self-destruction guided by his discord girlfriend snacks."
.
As traumatizing as this information might be for the alogs and spergs, we better come to terms with this fast as a new threat of similar scale keeps getting closer.

The nature of the corrumption of the last son chosen by The Emperor of Kino and Nectar, The Daiymo The Fat Spic Samurai, has been finally identified. The Grift God Tzeentch, the most deceptive of them all. The Daiymo The Fat Spic Samurai might well be one of his avatars.

We have been lied from the very beginning, while pretending that his main motivation was his love forJoshua Connor Moon The Head Janny; The Daiymo The Fat Spic Samurai was actually using this and conflicting videos (one day speaking in good terms of someone and the opposite later and so on), to cover for a massive xeno alliance led by himself against the people of Kino and Nectar. The xeno abomation known as the JDanks army, who consumes all the memes and adds them to its JDanks' meme biomass and the horrendous ork warlord Gahoole The Coping Incel are both under the direct command of The Daiymo The Fat Spic Samurai. And this might well just be the tip of the iceberg, for example it is well known that Gahoole The Coping Incel has been friends since way back with Leo Pirate of the T'au Aun.





Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




Against this formidable force stand Surfer The Schizoid and Rudy Coleman The Shining. Unfortunately, Surfer The Schizoid is currently obsessed with the most insane crusade, trying to rescue PPP The Fat Canadian Retard from the claws of Slaanesh. So it is up to Rudy Coleman The Shining alone to face this nightmare
.
But the future might not be as grim as it seems, just some hours ago Godwinson The Emperor of Kino and Nectar managed to manifest two very esoteric tweets, truly a light of hope! They faded not too long after been published, but we managed to recover them.




We still have not managed to decipher the meaning behind this esoteric message, but our autists believe this is a clue about the nature of snacks the avatar of Slaanesh, which could lead to the destruction of PPP The Fat Canadian Retard for good.

Ave Imperator, gloria in excelsis Kino and Nectar


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 9, 2021)

So are we like Necrons or something?


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Oct 9, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> So are we like Necrons or something?


I thought we were Drukhari.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Oct 11, 2021)

A message from The Daiymo to Surfer!





_And be not drunk with wine, wherein is excess; but be filled with the Spirit;_


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Oct 12, 2021)

This thread is peak autism.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Oct 14, 2021)

The following data has been declassified for its public consumption by the High Spergs of Kino and Nectar. It corresponds to the main series of events which led to the "PPP Heresy":

"February 14th in the year of our Lord 2021, snacks the avatar of The Goddess of Grift Slaanesh and discord girlfriend of PPP The Fat Canadian Retard manifested itself for the first time to the public, as a mean to prove to the ork warlord Gahoole The Coping Incel that PPP The Fat Canadian Retard was getting laid during the heretic festivity of Slaanesh known as "Valentine", a celebration that causes great pain to the orks. Oddly enough, Godwinson The Emperor of Kino and Nectar seemed to have been unable to perceive this intrusion of the Grift, which succeeded on interrupting the flow of Kino and nectar.
https://youtu.be/dYtfmSfjHAk?t=3619 
https://youtu.be/dYtfmSfjHAk?t=4169

February 18th in the year of our Lord 2021, snacks the avatar of The Goddess of Grift Slaanesh manifested itself in the very center of a newly found source of Kino and Nectar, managing to turn it absolutely worthless. Once again, this embodiment of the Grift seems to have been too powerful even for The Emperor of Kino and Nectar' esoteric powers to detect, although its proximity.
https://youtu.be/AC5qZFFYYLM?t=836

April 25th in the year of our Lord 2021, the greatest celebration in the Imperium of Kino and Nectar took place, The Golden Gunts 2021. The Emperor of Kino and Nectar and all his Primarchs at the time were together celebrating. But behind closed doors, the ork warlord Gahoole The Coping Incel blasphemed against The Emperor of Kino and Nectar by questioning the logistics of the celebration.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZATloKAVWI

May 20th in the year of our Lord, The emperor of Kino and Nectar himself carries a Holy Crusade against the ork warlord Gahoole The Coping Incel. The cowardly xeno manages to escape the punishment by Exterminatus.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2NAGKMDW60





Later that same day and deep in the territory of the orks, Gahoole The Coping Incel was howling in anger and impotence as his autism was out of control, product of the esoteric shockwave from The Emperor of Kino and Nectar.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTJRz-Pmmug&t=1507s ..."

Side note to this report: 
Only recently the significance of this insanity transmitted by the ork warlord Gahoole The Coping Incel has been understood; as well as the tittle he took for himself back then of The Neet Wizard. The psychic gestalt field he managed to generate transcended space and time and has currently incarnated itself as a far greater danger.




"... May 25th in the year of our Lord, the ork warlord Gahoole The Coping Incel launches the most insane "WAAAGH!" against two different targets, The Imperium of Kino and Nectar and the forces of The Goddess of Grift Slaanesh.





Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.
















































..."

Filthy heresy! Apologies, lets go back to the report.

"...May 28th in the year of our Lord 2021, the PPP Heresy took place.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfJz_bAn_ic 

June 23rd in the year of our Lord 2021...




Your browser is not able to display this video.





Holy Emperor have mercy on our souls!
Ave Imperator, gloria in excelsis Kino and Nectar


----------



## Love Machine (Oct 14, 2021)

For too long... have we lived as neet ronin. It is time for us to become neet samurai once again


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Socrates (Oct 23, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 (May 22, 2022)

Did any of this go anywhere?


----------



## There Is Light At The End (May 22, 2022)

No


----------



## Maurice Caine (May 22, 2022)

Sheesh haven't heard the name Godwinson in a long time. Takes me back.


----------



## Retink (May 22, 2022)

So why does everyone love Godwinson so much? I remember liking NEET Hog's Day but outside of that I never really watched him, so I don't get the hype.


----------



## Trench (May 22, 2022)

TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 said:


> Did any of this go anywhere?


Strange nick would invoke lord godwinsons name yesterday and his loyal cult disciples start poking around.


----------



## Laura Loomer (May 22, 2022)

Retink said:


> So why does everyone love Godwinson so much? I remember liking NEET Hog's Day but outside of that I never really watched him, so I don't get the hype.






This and many other examples on that channel.


----------



## BeanRespecter (May 22, 2022)

Trench said:


> Strange nick would invoke lord godwinsons name yesterday and his loyal cult disciples start poking around.



nick believes some random youtube account imitating godwinson is in fact godwinson....which begs the question to nick...Why doesnt godwinson show his face? cause its not him lmfao


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (May 22, 2022)

gaystoner said:


> nick believes some random youtube account imitating godwinson is in fact godwinson....which begs the question to nick...Why doesnt godwinson show his face? cause its not him lmfao


He's had surgery to hide his identity like in MGSV. Venom Godwinson is still active preforming operations against lolcows while the true Godwinson is in hiding for the time being.


----------



## Sam Losco (May 22, 2022)

TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 said:


> Did any of this go anywhere?


Stop bumping old threads with nothing new to add.


----------



## Satanic Porn Addiction (Aug 1, 2022)

Remember the last time Gawdwinsan blew into town with his golden ticket?

and how we got Rudy Furry Femboi Cockcage, and the guy in the diaper?


Well, it seems this most recent return of Black Adam has shat out another "little present"



This was uploaded the same time some sock asked for this thread to be opened again. A sock that bumped this thread a little while back.

There have been better impressions.

Haven't linked it, cuz I don't shill for faggy gay ops.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Aug 1, 2022)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> Did Godwinson get a job and gf? Did he manage to kick that Nectar monkey from his back.
> 
> Or is he being kept in a sex dungeon, location unknown, drugged to compliancy, the carnal plaything bitch puppy of the ginger NEET?
> 
> the answers to these question will be answered next week, on the next episode of Soap.


Maybe he took up more typical British aristocratic pursuit like killing animals with packs of dogs, pegging, figging and good old auto-erotic asphyxiation (it's not cooming, these practices built an empire god dammit!). The daliance with the commoners and their nectar was not enough to stave off boredom so he went back to the tried and true methods of entertainment and tittalation of the British social elite.


----------



## I faked the autism (Oct 11, 2022)

TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 said:


> Did any of this go anywhere?


I would argue his exposé on kino casino made ripples over the following months. They can only pull in 1.2k viewers max with heavy bait titles literally every stream about Ralph and Fuentes.
Edit: apparently he's doing a video or stream as well


----------



## MvAgusta (Oct 12, 2022)

Imarusianshil1 said:


> I would argue his exposé on kino casino made ripples over the following months. They can only pull in 1.2k viewers max with heavy bait titles literally every stream about Ralph and Fuentes.
> Edit: apparently he's doing a video or stream as well
> View attachment 3730845


Shouldn’t this thread be renamed to simply just Godwinson? He hasn’t disappeared after all plus he was a considerable Gunt alog/“orbiter” for a considerable while


----------



## Turkey Basterd (Oct 16, 2022)

I got an alert for Godwinson's youtube channel about an uploaded video titled "Kino Casino: The Carolean Age" about an hour ago now. I checked it when I noticed it (about 20 minutes late) and it was gone. Youtube says it was "removed by the uploader" so I have no idea what happened. That message with the date posted above in his community tab is also removed. No clue what any of that means or if the video is coming soon or canceled outright.

Edit: Looks like a copyright issue I think. Just notified again but its blocked due to a claim.

Edit Edit: Someone managed to grab it before it was struck and reuploaded it to odysee here.


----------



## Estate (Oct 16, 2022)

I kneel!
Another kino video from Godwinson.
**


----------



## Pepper Jack (Oct 16, 2022)

The video is back on YT



Spoiler: Archive 480p







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Oct 16, 2022)

Well that was disappointing. I was hoping for more.


----------



## HawHawHeeHee (Oct 16, 2022)

Not feeling this one. Too much recycled material. It could have been shaved down to about five minutes easily.


----------



## Fausto (Oct 16, 2022)

The first 10 minutes is rambling, after that a decent summary of the slowly dying KC in the past few months but nothing too spicy by Godwinson himself.

If you are up to date with KC lore than you can probably skip it.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Oct 16, 2022)

Fausto said:


> The first 10 minutes is rambling, after that a decent summary of the slowly dying KC in the past few months but nothing too spicy by Godwinson himself.
> 
> If you are up to date with KC lore than you can probably skip it.


Damn, disappointing.   Guess I’ll skip.    Too bad since the last two KC vids were great.


----------



## Sammich (Oct 16, 2022)

Video was pretty good, but I like godwinson, so i'm biased as hell.  If you have a half hour or so to spend, you could do much worse than watching this one.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 16, 2022)

Mundane Ralph said:


> Well that was disappointing. I was hoping for more.


He could have delved into Rand being ballsy/drunk enough to face fag.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Oct 17, 2022)

I watched it and liked it.   Seemed like he wasn't sure what to do with it and I thought the beginning with the Queen probably should have be cut way down, but I enjoy seeing Godwinson shit on Ashton.   And every time he posts the AIM AIM AIM stream his hatred for Andy makes me chuckle.    Come back for more kino, Godwinson.


----------



## Reynolds (Oct 17, 2022)

I still think this is kayfabe to set up the Casino trying to reach beyond Ralph, Fuentes, and IP2. I suggest Hollywood God as the Third Chair with a new focus on some socialist grifter.


----------



## Fausto (Oct 17, 2022)

Reynolds said:


> I still think this is kayfabe to set up the Casino trying to reach beyond Ralph, Fuentes, and IP2. I suggest Hollywood God as the Third Chair with a new focus on some socialist grifter.


Can I just say that Im so sick and tired of people saying that this is all just kayfabe, PPP is playing 58d chess with us, its all part of the plan to spread your ass on camera, to get into a retard fight with Pod, to grovel in front of Metokur.

PPP is just a fat idiot and the only thing he is planning is what to shovel down his gullet next and Andy is beyond any kind of higher brain function to plan anything out.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 17, 2022)

That was pretty entertaining, which is all I really ask for with internet nonsense.  Good job Godwinson.


----------



## Pelican Bones (Oct 17, 2022)

Reynolds said:


> I still think this is kayfabe to set up the Casino trying to reach beyond Ralph, Fuentes, and IP2. I suggest Hollywood God as the Third Chair with a new focus on some socialist grifter.


Gayfabe --> gay + kayfabe

Homie, it's just gay. There are no grand plans being laid out by big thinkers for the ultimate 36 hr op.

It's retards all the way down.


----------



## Keranu (Oct 17, 2022)

It's amusing to hear Godwinson still mentioning Toad McKinley's name in 2022.


----------



## Amber Turd (Nov 1, 2022)

*AND NOW LADIES AND GUNTLEMEN SPOOKY TIME:*





Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Amazing Criminal (Nov 22, 2022)

Reynolds said:


> I still think this is kayfabe to set up the Casino trying to reach beyond Ralph, Fuentes, and IP2. I suggest Hollywood God as the Third Chair with a new focus on some socialist grifter.


Can't they just decide to talk about other subjects without some gay retard storyline to justify it?


----------



## Reynolds (Nov 22, 2022)

Amazing Criminal said:


> Can't they just decide to talk about other subjects without some gay retard storyline to justify it?


Not in a Post-TGWTG Internet


----------

